# Dog people are wonderful !



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 26, 2018)

Since I got my rescue dog,Hunter, I've found at least 20 or more people that have rescued dogs from Kentucky,Alabama and Tennessee .
I'm just amazed at the number of random people I talk to that have gotten their dogs from rescue groups.  It takes alittle work to rescue a dog , but  people are doing it  and I can't thank them enough !


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2018)

Agree, TooMuch. 

My doggie was rescued from the southern area too, driven up to CT on an air-conditioned converted bus with  bunch of others. Then, they were all presented at a weekend event at Pet Smart, sponsored by the local aspca they called: "The Small Fluffy Dog Invasion". 

Now she's a Yankee Dog. (shih tzu)


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 27, 2018)

Our dog is from Alabama. When people ask us what he is ..... my husband lovingly calls him a "swamp beagle" .... LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 27, 2018)

My dog is a rescue.  I just give and always have given her lots of love, pet her when she cried in her sleep, treats and now she is my bff.


----------



## Big Horn (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone who has rescued a dog from a southern state, but please don't forget that there are dogs everywhere who need to be rescued.  I've never had a dog from a rescue group or from a southern state, but I've done DIY rescue in other places.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 27, 2018)

All my dogs have been rescues.  My present dog, my beloved Bonnie, is a beautiful pit bull girl who was rescued from a wretched situation where she had been neglected and abused.  After getting her medical issues taken care of, she is absolutely wonderful and happy and spoiled and I love her to pieces.  Right now she is snoring softly beside me without a care in the world.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 14, 2018)

I'm a life long dog lover,our family had a variety of dogs as my siblings and I were growing up. Our last dog,TY was a golden retriever.We got her when she was 1,because her owners were divorcing. She was a love,we had her for 13 yrs,my parents certainly spoiled her. Every morning with her kibble,she would get an egg. Every Sun when we had steak,she would get some pieces with her dinner. I have her dog tags hanging from a ceramic golden retriever
Unfortuantely,one of the rules in my co-op apt building complex is NO PETS.Two years ago,I became a temporary dog walker for my close friends MarciaDave's family dog,Aker,a pharoh hound while Marcia was recovering from knee surgery. I bonded with him from the beginning,he's my 'buddy boy'. I don't walk him every day like I did 2 yrs ago,but whenever I get the chance to do so,it makes my day.This afternoon I'll be walking him Sue


----------



## teacherterry (May 14, 2018)

We flew to TX to rescue a deaf, not potty trained, unsocialized puppy mill breeder dog. She was awesome and lived until 20.


----------



## squatting dog (May 17, 2018)

here's the sign at the door to our home.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2018)

That's why they call it "Fur-niture"...


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2018)

All of our dogs, save one, have been rescues (that one didn't work out - we gave her away after paying a fortune at the breeder, plus the cost of the dog trainer that the dog bit).  

We love dogs (cats, too, but have cat allergies), however we have neither the patience nor skills to housebreak puppies.  When looking for a new dog we limit the search to dogs that are at least a year old and therefore housebroken and past most of the destructive chewing stage.  

Going to the animal shelters is a heartbreaking experience.  There are so many worthy animals that it's hard to choose only one and leave the others to their uncertain fate.  (Sad to say, in Los Angeles most public animal shelters aren't no-kill shelters.)


----------



## HazyDavey (May 23, 2018)

We also have a rescue dog, we're so happy to have her.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 23, 2018)

There is a book out, written by a lady who is a "rescue dog" owner, who explains those that can/should rescue a dog and those that shouldn't. Yes, there are those folks who absolutely shouldn't have a rescue dog. This author talks about the possible expense of medical bills, training, etc. that can easily come with a rescue dog. She states, "if you don't have the money and/or can't afford the possible medical and training a rescue dog can need, don't get one". 

I remember going to a Golden Retriever Rescue in Colorado. The dog looked great, but when the person running the rescue told us that we could never take the dog to Petco or PetSmart, we asked "why". She said, "because he will try and attack/fight any dog around him". That was it, we left the rescue and decided not to ever get a rescue dog again. 

For those that do get them, good for you, but getting a rescue dog isn't for everyone.


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> There is a book out, written by a lady who is a "rescue dog" owner, who explains those that can/should rescue a dog and those that shouldn't. Yes, there are those folks who absolutely shouldn't have a rescue dog. This author talks about the possible expense of medical bills, training, etc. that can easily come with a rescue dog. She states, "if you don't have the money and/or can't afford the possible medical and training a rescue dog can need, don't get one".
> 
> I remember going to a Golden Retriever Rescue in Colorado. The dog looked great, but when the person running the rescue told us that we could never take the dog to Petco or PetSmart, we asked "why". She said, "because he will try and attack/fight any dog around him". That was it, we left the rescue and decided not to ever get a rescue dog again.
> 
> For those that do get them, good for you, but getting a rescue dog isn't for everyone.



You make such an excellent point, Rockr.  Pet rescue organizations tend to accept (and attempt to rehome) virtually all animals that come their way, regardless of the problems those dogs may have.  Rescues are usually honest about the animals' problems, but not all of us are up for pets with social or medical problems.  

Los Angeles public shelters (and likely others around the nation) require that pets be sterilized as a condition of adoption.  The animals go from the shelter to the private vet to the adoptee.  The total fee for adopting a dog is about $120, and that includes a microchip, sterilization and a physical exam.  If the vet determines that the animal is ill, or when getting it home the animal turns out not to be a good fit for the family, the pet can be returned to the shelter and part of the fees will be applied to a different animal of your choosing.  

When possible, it's important to learn why an animal is at a shelter or rescue center.


----------



## CeeCee (May 23, 2018)

My sister that lives in Colorado just got her second rescue dog not too long ago.  Her first one died (he was old).

The one she has now was a rescue from the hurricane in Texas.  He was sent to a shelter in CO.  He's 6 and has all kinds of health issues.

He had heartworm and that caused him to have heart problems which he gets ****** for.  She is always going to the vet with him.

Shes a hiker and she takes him on hikes all the time and he is getting stronger and healthier.  She can afford him though..to a point.

He's a big dog, I think a Rottweiler mix.

She texts me every day and every conversation we have she mentions Baxter.


----------



## squatting dog (May 23, 2018)

We are involved in dog rescue: my wallet & gas tank are always running on empty, my house is never quiet or free of dog hair, nor is my car; my inbox is full of ongoing despair & misery, but my heart & soul are replenished by the unconditional love, loyalty and joy that can only come from a rescued dog.


----------



## Big Horn (May 23, 2018)

My dogs have generally been those whom no one would take.  My present dog had been terribly abused when I found her at about the age of three months..  She hated all humans except her family.  She's fourteen now and afraid of every human except me.  However, she's been a wonderful loving dog.  I'm so glad that I've been able to help her get over other people's treatment of her.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2018)

All our dogs and cats were rescue animals. My 4 birds were rescued from a filthy home who was selling them at their yard sale. I have one left who will be 16 in a month or two and going strong.


----------



## CeeCee (May 23, 2018)

Ive probably had more cats than dogs in my life and most were from friend's cats that had a litter.

Charlie and Chelsea were a brother and sister who showed up on my porch every morning...I finally took them in when no owner claimed them.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 23, 2018)

CeeCee --- I'm glad you took them in ! I Have a friend that is a cat lady .... there's always room for one more. I think she has 5 now ! 

 I was given a cat once ............. she was pregnant and I didn't know it !  One day , I found her  AND 3 KITTENS in our attic !!!!  YIKES !


----------



## CeeCee (May 23, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> CeeCee --- I'm glad you took them in ! I Have a friend that is a cat lady .... there's always room for one more. I think she has 5 now !
> 
> I was given a cat once ............. she was pregnant and I didn't know it !  One day , I found her  AND 3 KITTENS in our attic !!!!  YIKES !




That was awhile ago, right now I just have my dachshund, Pickles.  He hates cats!


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 23, 2018)

Lol !!!!!


----------

